# Post your favorite memories here (lets see how many posts this can hit before the shutdown)



## TrixieFox (Dec 18, 2022)

yep


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 18, 2022)

One for me, is that I created these threads for myself.......
https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/the-coyote-appreciation-thread.1660972/

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/connor-coyotes-facts-and-thoughts.1652140/

Even after four-plus years since I created them, I still love doing them on here. I look at it as - I kinda "carved out" my own little space on here in that way I think...... where, I have a couple of threads that are more personal, more intimate, and more relevant to me as a Fur.

I'll miss them when this place closes up; but - I'm thinking I might "archive them" (on a web crawler) before it's too late, and then...... I'll have a reflection to look back on someday, in the years to come that was from here, where...... I can look at an archived web page, and say to myself: "_that was me that did that, back then_". ☺


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 25, 2022)

With only the sparse use of a single emoji, I managed to make a _disgusting_ piece of shit leave the forum crying.

Wasn't my intention and it in fact surprised me. But, God was it fucking funny.


----------

